
Ask HN: How can I better transition into hacker culture as a military veteran? - lovetocode
I have found it increasingly difficult to integrate into hacker culture as a military veteran. Politics and the culture war are ever so slowly creeping into our work environments where before such discussions were taboo. I have been out for as long as I was in at this point and every day is a struggle to adopt normal corporate culture. I know that this is my problem and not yours and I should not expect others to conform to my shortcomings but what strategies can I use to develop a more “civilian” mindset again? I am in the process of getting psychological treatment but the wait line is months long. I just can’t turn it off and I feel like I don’t belong. Some days I just want to give up being a software developer.
======
craigsmansion
I'm unsure what you're asking. You mention three different "mind sets" as if
they are equal: "normal corporate culture", "a more “civilian” mindset", and
"hacker culture".

I can't talk about a civilian mindset or normal corporate culture, but hacker
culture could be both the easiest and the hardest to get in to.

All you need is yourself and a computer (or some other device to hack, but
computers are ubiquitous), then do some hacking and optionally reach out to
other hackers for advice or to show off your new hack.

The hard part is having an interest in hacking and the absence of a canonical
roadmap of "how to become a hacker".

What is it you seek? A sense of belonging? A more "normal" life? A predictable
career path?

~~~
lovetocode
Definitely a sense of belonging for sure -- especially since I didn't take a
traditional academic route out of high school. And this is just a personal
feeling that may or may not be true but, I feel an inability to connect with
people in this field like I did while being in the service.

80% of my 6+ years of being a software developer has been working on software
projects alone with no team. I have been a remote worker the last two years
which only compounds the problem of being isolated. I love my job as a
developer but I am definitely overwhelmed with a case of imposter syndrome
right now.

I am dissuaded by some recent job rejections for positions I felt reasonably
qualified for. I can accept a no but to be ghosted after several rounds of
interviews for a position is just demotivating.

On the bright side, if it is a personality problem on my end then at least I
have the power to fix it.

